#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  海獅當求婚大使　任務圓滿成功

## 斯冰菊

2013年06月08日15:48  


美國聖路易斯動物園(St. Louis Zoo)有一隻海獅，在上個月擔任求婚大使。

海獅向一名女子遞上圓盤，而圓盤上就有求婚語句，隨後女子的男朋友現身求婚，最後是圓滿收場，而海獅也翹起「尾巴」祝賀。
海獅當求婚大使，任務圓滿成功。翻自網路

【蘋果網址】：http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtim...88%90%E5%8A%9F

【影片網址】：http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=ICXskPnbG7s


海獅促成良緣佳偶，比人類的媒婆與仲介公司還強上許多倍哪！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## wingwolf

來補充非YT版本~ http://world.kankanews.com/w/2013-06...13061019.shtml

這隻海獅好可愛WWWWWWW
而且看起來整個很High的樣子WWW（哎？

----------

